# Please say a little prayer for my daughter . . .



## pamnock (Nov 26, 2008)

My daughter Stephanie has developed a very aggressive, rapidly growing, very painful, open and bleeding,breast tumor. Please saya little prayer for her - she goes in for a mammogram tomorrow and has surgery next week. We won't have any biopsy results until after the surgery.

Pam


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2008)

How horrid for her and all those who love her.

I'll be keeping her and you all in my thoughts and hoping that it can be easily sorted and is nothing sinister.


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 26, 2008)

that stinks! i hope it all goes well and quick and it isn't cancerous


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 26, 2008)

Prayers being sent, hugs to you guys


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 26, 2008)

That sounds painful I'm sorry to hear. Keeping your daughter and family in my thoughts and prayers :hug:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh how awful, Pam  I'm so sorry! She will definitely be in my thoughts. I will wear my pink ribbon pin until you check back in with us about it so I will remember to send prayers her way!


----------



## Becca (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh Dear :? I hope she'll be okay 

She will be in my thoughts and prayers. :shock:


----------



## pla725 (Nov 26, 2008)

Keeping you and your daughter in my thoughts.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 26, 2008)

So sorry to hear this Pam... ray: Keeping your daughter and you all in my prayers.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 26, 2008)

How scary! I wish for a good mammogram/biopsy with happy results! I wish her good luck! 

:hug:


----------



## pamnock (Nov 26, 2008)

The mammogram was a nightmare - they had to do it twice and weren't able to see anything due to dense breast tissue. I'm upset that the doctor ordered it because the technician said it is rare to do it on someone so young. The tissue is too dense, so the mammograms are of no use. Steph had to go through intense pain, the tumor was badly bleeding, she sobbed through the entire process due to the pain, and it was all for nothing. :grumpy:



Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 26, 2008)

pam - how old is Stephanie? It almost sounds like some sort of cyst or boil? I just pray it's something like that and not cancer.

I am thinking of you and praying for her! 


:hug:


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 26, 2008)

Stupid doctor! Wouldn't a sonogram have shown more?


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Nov 26, 2008)

Prayers for your Daughter and for all of your family. May God's Will be to heal her.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh my gosh Pam, that sounds awful! Thinking of your poor daughter and hoping it turns out ok.ray:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 26, 2008)

What a terrible ordeal your daughter is enduring. Hope the surgery is the correct option and pray it doesn't get worst. ray:


----------



## bat42072 (Nov 26, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your daughter. I will pray for her .


----------



## pamnock (Nov 26, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Stupid doctor! Wouldn't a sonogram have shown more?



A sonogram would have been a much better choice.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Nov 26, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> pam - how old is Stephanie? It almost sounds like some sort of cyst or boil? I just pray it's something like that and not cancer.
> 
> I am thinking of you and praying for her!
> 
> ...



I think it's unlikely that it's malignant. It started out with a very even border and even color.

It's some type of growth that is mushrooming out from the skin. It's like a piece of raw meat stuck to her breast - it's open, bleeding, oozing and growing rapidly. 

Steph is 20. She's had 3 other tumors removed that were on her face. One of them was also open and oozed, but did not grow as rapidly. The other was deep in her check and grew fast, the 3rd was above her eye. Unfortunately, she has different insurance now and can't go to the doctor who did her last surgery.



Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow! I hope she does well!

Could it be some sort of wart? or do they even know what they are?

Yeah, my doc always says if it's round/smooth it's likely just a cyst or fatty tumor - cancer is hard and uneven


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh goodness, Pam, poor Stephanie. How awful to go through all that pain and stress of the mammograms - for nothing. What is the next step?

I will be keeping her, and all your family in my thoghts and prayers, and hoping something can be done for her very soon.

Jan


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 26, 2008)

That's so awful, Pam, I will be praying for her and for the doctor to have the wisdom to treat this properly. ray:


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh my goodness! That is just a horrid to go through, especially since it's around Thanskgiving and Christmas. 

Your daughter and your family will be in my thought and prayers. ray:

I agree with Gentle Giants, hopefully thedoctors will get some wisdom to help her ina way that will work.

Karlee


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 27, 2008)

Prayers for your daughter that her pain is relieved and the tumor is benign and easily treated. I will put her on our prayer list at church, if you don't mind, so our congregation can also pray for her.

Has the surgeon said what type biopsy he will be doing?

Ann


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry I missed this, Pam. I really feel for your Stephanie. That has to be so worrying and painful. I am praying for you Stephanie!

I am wishing for the best for Stephanie, poor thing. You will beat this girl! Give her a hug from me, Pam.:hug:

Keep us posted of course.

Crys


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 27, 2008)

Adding my prayers that the doctors can remove this easily and with minimal discomfort. It does sound like it would be benign, but will add prayers there as well anyway. 

Your poor daughter...sounds like she's been through so much, at such a young age. May she enjoy a healthy, issue-free life once this procedure is over. ray::hug1


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 27, 2008)

Prayers being sent.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 27, 2008)

ray: I'm so sorry you guys have to go through this...


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 27, 2008)

I've been terriffied to open this...

Me and the boys are saying prayers...

Please keep us posted..

Z & R


----------



## Leaf (Nov 28, 2008)

Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## polly (Nov 28, 2008)

Your poor daughter getting put through that sending thoughts your way


----------



## JimD (Nov 29, 2008)

ray:


----------



## pamnock (Dec 5, 2008)

Steph's surgery was yesterday. Everything went well, but she's very sore today.

The doctors didn't have any guesses on what the unusual tumor might be. We should have biopsy results by next week.

Pam


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 5, 2008)

Poor girl :?I am glad it went well however. Keeping you and yours in my thoughts and prayers :rose:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 5, 2008)

Poor Steph, she must be so uncomfortable 

I hope that the biopsy can shed some light on what the tumor is, and that it helps them find a treatment.

Prayers continuing.

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm glad this part is over for her.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 7, 2008)

Steph ended up back in the hospital last night due to infection. Another biopsy was done to try todetermine if additional tumor growth caused the abscess. If so, they'll have to do surgery again.

She's absolutely miserable and has finals this week* : (*

Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Could she get an extension on her finals? God love her! I know she's got to be miserable!


We're thinking of her and pray things go better!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Pam...I'm so sorry that I missed this until now. We'll certainly keep Stephanie and the rest of your family in our prayers. How is she doing today? Take care.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh Pam, this is just awful. It's bad enough having something like this when you're older, but at only 20 - I can't imagine.

Like Bo said, surely she can get an extension. I mean, she obviously isn't going to feel up to taking any exams.

When do you get the results of the original biopsy?

Thinking of you both

Jan


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm confident that her school and professors will be sensitive to her situation, and be more than happy to postpone until she is well.

Thinking of Stephanie and your family...:hug:


----------



## pamnock (Dec 8, 2008)

We had another trip to the hospital this morning because the incision split wide open.It was actually larger than we were told by the resident at the hospital.






He said it's better to leave it open a little and not stitch it due to infection, although she is going to end up with a very nasty scar thatwould require additional surgery. They taped her back together and sent us home. 

The good news - biopsy results came back. The tumor was benign.





If nothing else goes wrong, she will attempt to go to final exams Tues. (tomorrow) and on Thurs. she'll be making up the exam that she missed on surgery day.

Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh Pam, thank God she's not got Cancer but I sure hate what all she's going through.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm so glad that the biopsy results were negative! It really is a load off of your heart, I"m sure. It stinks that she has to go through all of this, though. We'll continue to keep her in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## twich (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, I'm sorry to hear your Daughter had to go through all of that- I can sympathize with her about the wound not being stitched shut, I've had to have surgery sites heal from the inside out before, and it's no fun.. Because, like what happened to her, they easily open and start bleeding again (I ended up in the ER the day after I was sent home for the same reason). Great to read the test came back negative. Good luck to her and here's to hoping nothing else goes wrong!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Good luck with her exams. Hope the worst is over and time for healing.

Stan.


----------



## trailsend (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow Pam how interesting I just popped in and saw this. I am just a few years older than your daughter and going through the exact same thing. I have a lump, we are pretty sure is benign but that is causing severe pain either due to scar tissue or because it's on a nerve thatI will be having removed from my breast early January. I am scared half to death. I'm sorry about the troubles after the surgery but I am so glad it was benign and hope she will heal quickly and well. Definately will keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 10, 2008)

*trailsend wrote: *


> Wow Pam how interesting I just popped in and saw this. I am just a few years older than your daughter and going through the exact same thing. I have a lump, we are pretty sure is benign but that is causing severe pain either due to scar tissue or because it's on a nerve thatI will be having removed from my breast early January. I am scared half to death. I'm sorry about the troubles after the surgery but I am so glad it was benign and hope she will heal quickly and well. Definately will keep her in my thoughts.



The odds are in your favor that the tumor is benign, but I know how stressful it can be to to through this. Please keep us updated and good luck with your surgery!!!



Pam


----------



## pamnock (Dec 10, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Good luck with her exams. Hope the worst is over and time for healing.
> 
> Stan.




We went in last night for final exams (Steph and I are both taking the A&P class). The professor recommended that neither of us take it last night due to stress and Steph being on pain meds. I opted to go ahead (but couldn't concentrate on the test at all).

We're going back on Thurs. for Steph to do finals and for both of us to make up the exam we missed on surgery day. The professor did offer her an indefinite extension, to allowSteph to take the exams when she is fully recovered, butI thinkshe just wants to get it over with.

We got our lab exam grades back last night (human muscles identification and actions, cat muscle identificationand human reproductive organ identification)- we both got A's  I think that deserves a dinner out on the town!





Pam


----------



## pamnock (Dec 13, 2008)

I had to take Steph back to the hospital today. She had a bacterial infection that was resistant to the antibiotic she was on. A culture had been done last week indicating that fact, however, the emergency room doctor either missed it on the paperwork, or simply never passed on the info to us or to Steph's surgeon. Her surgeon was on call today and met us at the hospital - he was NOT happy that the hospital screwed up.

She's wiped out and sick. The surgeon gave me a good look at the depth of the incision to show me that there is some good tissue healing developing deep down. Things should improve once the new antibiotic kicks in.

Pam


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 13, 2008)

You guys could really do with a break .

Poor Steph - sounds like the hospital either don't know what they're doing, or don't care :X. At least you can see that the healing has begun to happen, though it could've been further on, if she'd been given the right medicine.

keeping you in my prayers

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Dec 18, 2008)

Putting up prayers while I type.She's young, fighting and you have the entire RO community behind you with our prayers and positive thoughts.. And YOUR there... Couldn't ask for a better indivual to be there for someone.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 18, 2008)

Finally starting to see some healing tissue! Things are looking good.

Nowto start driving 9 year old Matthew back and forth to physical therapy for some shoulder problems (he had spent 6 months in a back brace, so is experiencing some problems related to being in the brace for so long.)

Other son Ryan goes to the doctor tomorrow - probable carpal tunnel. Ryan has a lot of joint related problems (knees, shoulders, wrists, etc.)

Pam


----------

